# PLEASE HELP!!! very sick black molly



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

My black molly has been pregnant for a long time with no babies. Yesterday I noticed she has had clamped fins. Now it has gotten a lot worse. She has a big bump near her vent. Its not a consistent swollen abdomen. It is swollen in the front and back. The bump also almost looks white. It looks like she's gonna burst. There is something sticking out of her above her vent. Almost like there is another hole. There are pictures in my gallery. I'm new to this forum so I don't know how to attach. Please help!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

When was the last time you changed water?How much?What size is tank?
Unless she just gave birth after pics she does not look good.
Possibly an internal issue but hard to tell from pic.
Without proper diagnosis and $$ changing water will be the best thing.
If you have a test kit what are your numbers for ;ammonia,nitrite,and nitrate,pH?
Here's your pic;


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

No sign of babies in the tank, she still doesn't look good.its 10 gallon, I put salt in and raised the temp. Slowly when I noticed, I do 25% water changes twice a week with a gravel syphon. I'm not new to this, but I've never seen anything like this before. All the other fish are fine. I'm thinking its an internal parasite of some sort but I can't find anything like it on the internet. Thank you for attaching the pictures


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

She's not doing well at all. She's keeps sitting on the bottom near my java fern not moving but then she gets up when I come near the tank. And then goes back down


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

Her fins aren't as clamped though


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It would seem to be an internal parasite since you do good maintenance.Only other disease that likes clean water is columnaris,but fish don't bloat up with it.
Look for a parasite med as the whole tank should be treated.Paragaurd(by seachem)?
There are specific meds for certain internal issues but many can be dealt with with above med.If it doesn't work she probly won't make it long enough to try a different one.sorry.
I don't usaully throw meds at stuff if I'm not certain about,but at some point we all have to be the DR and make the call.Internal issues don't just go away so something should be tried.
The salt is just a good thing for the molly(they can be in full marine),but probly won't help with the issue.


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay thank you. Yeah, the salt is just sort of a preventative thing whenever I suspect anything wrong. Im careful with it though because I have Cory's too


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

I just took all the fish out and did a 50% water change


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

So could she have never been pregnant?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

She looks like she could have been pregnant.
Why did/do you take fish out for waterchange?Where do you put them?
What do you feed the fish?


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't usually take them out. I just wanted to do a really good clean without worrying about them. I feed them nutrafin max flakes, and sometimes omega one betta buffet flakes and sometimes bloodworms when I'm feeding them to my axolotl


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

And I will also feed my Cory's and Otto an algae disc every once in a while but they're messy so I don't like to


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

I just put in a dose of melafix as it is the only thing I have right this second. another just in case thing haha


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Try some shelled cooked peas. She may just be constipated. I hear fresh garlic crushed is good for them too.


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

Unfortunately she died before I could get the meds in the tank. Everyone else is doing fine. No sign of any illness in the tank right now.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry about your fish. It always sucks when we can't save 'em.


----------



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

Very true. Thank you


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well at least she's at peace now....


----------

